# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Tsurumi pump

## laukkoi

Om/Tante,
untuk kolam yang kapasitasnya cuma 3 - 4 ton dengan "bakki shower" kurang lebih setinggi 1 m (bak paling tinggi) apakah layak pake pompa tsurumi ?? kalo dari flow rate-nya yang 15000L/Hour kayaknya kegedean ya .... tapi listriknya irit.
Kebetulah tadi tengah malam, pompa (Resun SP-9500) di kolam mati....jadi pagi ini harus cari penggantinya ...
Mohon advice om/tante di forum ini....

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> murah an lifetech dan pinguin hahahahahahahahaha



iya om...bener. cuman listriknya saja..amboiiiiiiiii  ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Waduh...sorry om Vic....
aku juga bingung kok bisa gitu....
baru sadar setelah om Vic posting...
sebenarnya pertanyaan itu memang ditujukan ke mrbunta....
tapi kenapa bisa yg muncul "victor" ya...padahal aku cuman select and press quote aja...
Sorry ya Om Vic....kita sama2 jadi binun....pissss  ::

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

